# Matthew Newcomen



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 21, 2006)

Matthew Newcomen, English Puritan (c. 1610 - September 1, 1669), was one of the authors of _Smectymnuus_. He was both a member of the Westminster Assembly and one of the commissioners to the 1661 Savoy Conference. He married the sister of Edmund Calamy the Elder's first wife. He was ejected from his pulpit for nonconformity in 1662 and served the remainder of his life ministering in Leiden, where he eventually died of the Plague.


----------

